# Spalted Maple and Beech for sale



## CampD

Rescued from the wood pile, Spalted logs cut into boards. For Sale

I've gotten a lot of requests for spalted wood and burls from some of my posts and I am listing them here first before I try other sites.










This week I had some time while waiting for the ground to fully thaw (we got another 6" of snow for April fools day, some joke) to start my summer projects. So, I made a log sled for my Band saw with plans from fellow LJ Bob #2's post http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2400 with only a few mod's for the material I had on hand. (Thx Bob#2 works great).










I had previously mentioned I would save the beech till the end of the heating season and see what's left before I cut it in to boards. I also watch for while splitting, wood that has interesting patterns to save and open up at a later date. Well, here are some of the results. I will sell them in Lots consisting of pieces that are cut from the same log, so they are book matched.
Al pieces have been are dried for 2 years and I Kiln dried them in the oven


Code:


 200 for 2 hours to kill off any remaining moisture and fungus. All ends have been sealed and most pieces are planned to thickness on the faces only.
If interested PM me.
Doug
Lot 1. $12
Spalted Beech, contains 4 pcs with great coloring Black, yellow and brown. 17" lg x ¾" thk.
2

 3 ½" wide, 1


Code:


 1 ½" wide and 1

 4 ½" wide


















I'm going to show the lot's in 2 pic's, 1 with flash and 1 w/o.

Lot 2 $12
Spalted Curly Maple 16 ½" Lg x 7/8 thk. 2 pieces averaging 4 ½" wide


















Lot 3 $12
Spalted Beech, 5 pieces 16" lg x ¾ thk.
2


Code:


 4", 2

 2 ½" and 1 @ 1 ½"



















Lot 4 $10
Spalted Beech 3 pieces 16 ½" lg x 7/8 thk 3 ½ wide ave.


















Lot 5 $15
Spalted Beech, 5 pieces 18" lg x 7/8" thk. amazing yellow tints through-out with red and brown hews.
1


Code:


 1 ½” w, 2

 3" and 2 @ 3 ½" wide.


















I have plenty more being finished and will list spate, also about 20 pices of beech still in log form that I can cut-up.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## bigike

do you cut or can you cut any veneers by request? Also how does one pay to get a lot? Paypal!
I want to try and get lot #1.


----------



## bigike

I like lot #2 if you can cut that to like 1/16" or less veneers?


----------



## CampD

I can cut them into veneers, but slight problem I bent my good blade and have to wait till new one arrives.
Yes We can go thru paypall for payment.
pm me for info.


----------



## phiflint

I'll take lot #1 as is if it's still available. Please email me. [email protected]


----------



## bigike

So what's shipping to cambridge ma 02139 gonna be?


----------



## CampD

*Bigike*
Just up Rt 9 a piece.
I'll weigh them up to get a price.


----------



## CampD

Lot #1, Sold


----------



## CampD

I will be listing Cherry Burl next, stay toned


----------



## CampD

Lot 5 Sold


----------



## idigjars

I love the look of the picture frame and all your wood. Good luck on your sales. Paul


----------



## mikeb1234

I am new and I think I know the answer to my question.
But ima ask the experts.
Can u take these pieces and make turning squares bout a 1.5 or 2 inch?
Thanks,mikeb


----------



## CampD

*Mikeb*
I have more I can cut into squares, let me know.
I have some already cut into 1" sq.


----------



## CampD

Lots 2, 3 & 4 still for sale.
Also lots more spalted Beech


----------



## bigike

I got lot #1 and wow this wood looks so much better in person. THANKS!


----------



## Cornductor

PM me on the cost of lot #4 to be shipped to waterford , ca. Thanks Brandon


----------



## tpecinovsky

could you get some spalted oak or Beech wood, that would be in longer pieces? and would be 3/4" thick?


----------



## namokie

Please provide quote to send lot 2 and lot 3 to Orlando , Fl 32807


----------



## Johnswoodgrips

If you have any more like Lot 1 I'm extremely interested. I'm planning on making pistol grips for my Sig Sauer 226 X-Five and that wood is amazing.


----------



## PCDub

(Did you notice that the original post is over 7 years old? You may not hear back!)


----------



## CampD

I see this came up again so Ill clear-up what I have.
I have none of the lots listed and only some small pieces of the Beech.


----------

